# Newsletter Contest #2 - Win Audiobro Genesis Children's Choir! - We have a winner!



## Mike Greene (May 16, 2018)

*<UPDATE> We have a winner! @yannistzav guessed:
1. George Martin - Air studio for sale
2. Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol
3. What exactly is wrong with me*

*Thanks to all for playing. Hopefully we can do it again next week.*
--------------------------------------------------------
Contest is now open, baby! Check the newsletter for details on how to win. Same rules as last time.

This week's prize is the https://audiobro.com/genesis-childrens-choir/ (Audiobro Genesis Children's Choir). It's gotten a ton of attention lately (see this thread as well as a couple others) and it really does sound amazing, so I asked Andrew if he'd be open to contributing this week's prize. He said _"No way! I hear the owner of the forum is a jerk!"_ He's right, of course, but then I threatened to ban him, so he gave in.


----------



## Guffy (May 16, 2018)

Cool! 
Wild guess, but here goes..

1: Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol 
2: Melancholic Strings
3: Berlin symphonic harps now available for intro pricing


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 16, 2018)

Fugdup said:


> Cool!
> Wild guess, but here goes..
> 
> 1: Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol
> ...



too quick! he said " the contest is different from last week, so don't start guessing yet,"  we'll have to wait until we receive the newsletter for the instructions.


----------



## Jaap (May 16, 2018)

Oh lovely!

1: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/
2: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-exactly-is-wrong-with-me.71431/
3: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/melancholic-strings.71350/


----------



## ghobii (May 16, 2018)

Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## Bollen (May 16, 2018)

1.- Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
2.- George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
3.- What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## ddas (May 16, 2018)

Looks like a fascinating children's choir library and I would be very excited to try it out! My guesses:

1. George Martin and AIR Studios
2. PC Daw building experts
3. A celestial orchestral short (which was really beautiful, by the way.)


----------



## JalalAli (May 16, 2018)

1- VSL - Synchron Piano (out now)
2- Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
3- What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## puremusic (May 16, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/thought-on-komplete-kontrol.71381/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/melancholic-strings.71350/


----------



## thov72 (May 16, 2018)

1 https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-exactly-is-wrong-with-me.71431/
2 https://vi-control.net/community/threads/melancholic-strings.71350/
3 https://vi-control.net/community/threads/a-celestial-orchestral-short.71243/


----------



## lucor (May 16, 2018)

1. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/
2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-vs-reaper-for-composing-is-the-grass-greener.71275/
3. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-exactly-is-wrong-with-me.71431/

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Kent (May 16, 2018)

1. Air studios for sale
2. What is wrong with me
3. MW Bass Banjo


----------



## nik (May 16, 2018)

1)VSL Synchron Piano
2)Cubase Vs Reaper for composing is the grass greener
2)What exactly is wrong with me?

Best regards
Nik


----------



## TheKRock (May 16, 2018)

1. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
2. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
3. VSL - Synchron Piano (out now)


----------



## jesc126 (May 16, 2018)

1 Cubase v Reaper 
2 What exactly is wrong with me
3 Melancholic Strings


----------



## CLMusic (May 16, 2018)

1 - PC DAW building experts- can you look at my list of parts for my upcoming build?
2 - George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
3 - Is this there better generic ethnic library than RA?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (May 16, 2018)

1. What is wrong with me
2. VSL Synchron Piano
3. AIR studios for sale


----------



## PaulBrimstone (May 16, 2018)

1. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
2. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
3. AURAS - First Kontakt library developed for use with Roli Seaboard


----------



## geronimo (May 16, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-ch-in-depth-video.68809/page-91#post-4225595
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/logic-10-4-articulation-discussion.68635/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ni-hints-at-upcoming-subscription-model.68719/


----------



## BenG (May 16, 2018)

1. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2. What Exactly Is Wrong With Me? 
3. Cubase vs. Reaper For Composing. Is The Grass Really Greener?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 16, 2018)

1. AIR Studios for Sale
2. Cubase Vs. Reaper for Composing: Is the Grass Greener?
3. VSL Synchron Piano


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 16, 2018)

1- George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2- What exactly is wrong with me?  
3- Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?


----------



## Illico (May 16, 2018)

1. Is this there better generic ethnic library than RA?
2. AURAS - First Kontakt library developed for use with Roli Seaboard
3. What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## echo7 (May 16, 2018)

George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
What exactly is wrong with me?  
PC DAW building experts- can you look at my list of parts for my upcoming build?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 16, 2018)

1. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-synchron-piano-out-now.70891/

2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/

3. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-exactly-is-wrong-with-me.71431/


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 16, 2018)

1. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/
2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-vs-reaper-for-composing-is-the-grass-greener.71275/
3. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-synchron-piano-out-now.70891/


----------



## Moquan (May 16, 2018)

1) VI-Control downtime
2) Does a mixer need to be credited?
3) For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass

[Edit: those are obviously for next time]...

1) George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2) Recording An Orchestra Section By Section
3) Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol


----------



## rvb (May 16, 2018)

1. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2.Bass Banjo By MODWHEEL Released With Intro Deal
3. What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## robh (May 16, 2018)

1. What exactly is wrong with me?
2. George Martin...Air Studios.
3. better...than RA?


----------



## WestonGuidero (May 16, 2018)

1. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
2. What exactly is wrong with me?  
3. Is this there better generic ethnic library than RA?


----------



## brek (May 16, 2018)

George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale

Performance Samples Low String FX Freebie

Bass Banjo By MODWHEEL Released With Intro Deal


----------



## Mornats (May 16, 2018)

Air studios up for sale
Thoughts on komplete kontrol
Recording an orchestra section by section


----------



## multimokia (May 16, 2018)

1. George Martin founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2. Recording An Orchestra Section By Section
3. What exactly is wrong wiht me?


----------



## SJSharky (May 16, 2018)

Let's try:
1. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
2. Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol
3. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale


----------



## HardyP (May 16, 2018)

1. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
3. Performance Samples Low String FX Freebie


----------



## Atarion Music (May 16, 2018)

[URL='https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-vs-reaper-for-composing-is-the-grass-greener.71275/']1. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?[/URL]
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/recording-an-orchestra-section-by-section.71254/
2.George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale

3. What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 16, 2018)

Performance Samples Low String FX Freebie
Berlin Symphonic Harps - Now available for intro pricing!
George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale


----------



## DavidY (May 16, 2018)

Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
A "celestial" orchestral short...


----------



## Guffy (May 16, 2018)

Grizzlymv said:


> too quick! he said " the contest is different from last week, so don't start guessing yet,"  we'll have to wait until we receive the newsletter for the instructions.


A certain someone had already recieved the newsletter by the time the post was made


----------



## Distre55or (May 16, 2018)

George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
Recording An Orchestra Section By Section
PC DAW building experts- can you look at my list of parts for my upcoming build?


----------



## Jazzaria (May 16, 2018)

1. Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol
2. What exactly is wrong with me? 
3. Performance Samples Low String FX Freebie


----------



## pfmusic (May 16, 2018)

1. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-vs-reaper-for-composing-is-the-grass-greener.71275/
2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-exactly-is-wrong-with-me.71431/
3 https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/


----------



## ThomasNL (May 16, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-vs-reaper-for-composing-is-the-grass-greener.71275/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-exactly-is-wrong-with-me.71431/


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 16, 2018)

1. What exactly is wrong with me?  
2. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
3. A "celestial" orchestral short...


----------



## Marindakim (May 16, 2018)

1. What Exactly is Wrong with me?
2. VSL Synchron Piano
3. Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol


----------



## dbudimir (May 16, 2018)

1 George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2 VSL - Synchron Piano (out now)
3 Bass Banjo By MODWHEEL Released With Intro Deal


----------



## bigrichpea (May 16, 2018)

1) George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2) Melancholic Strings
3) What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2018)

Syncrhon Piano - out now 
Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale


----------



## JVitolins (May 16, 2018)

1.What exactly is wrong with me?  
2.PC DAW building experts- can you look at my list of parts for my upcoming build?
3.Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?


----------



## goodgrief! (May 16, 2018)

George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
What exactly is wrong with me?  
PC DAW building experts- can you look at my list of parts for my upcoming build?


----------



## skipstream1969 (May 16, 2018)

Air Studios
Performance Strings Freebie
Cubase vs Readper


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (May 16, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-ch-in-depth-video.68809/page-91#post-4225595
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ni-hints-at-upcoming-subscription-model.68719/
https://vi-control.net/community/th...my-list-of-parts-for-my-upcoming-build.71317/


----------



## JulianF (May 16, 2018)

1. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2. What exactly is wrong with me?  
3. Is this there better generic ethnic library than RA?


----------



## Clawrence (May 16, 2018)

1.Performance samples freebie
2.Thoughts on komplete kontrol
3.https://vi-control.net/community/th...ction-to-music-interval-theory-academy.71408/


----------



## ZOZZ (May 16, 2018)

Bass Banjo by Modwheel
Performance Samples Low String FX Freebie
Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol


----------



## enyawg (May 16, 2018)

1. What is wrong with me
2. Air studios for sale
3. Performance Samples Low String FX Freebie


----------



## RoyBatty (May 16, 2018)

Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
Melancholic Strings


----------



## elpedro (May 16, 2018)

1:Cubase vs. Reaper For Composing. Is The Grass Really Greener?
2:Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol
3:What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## D.E.W. (May 16, 2018)

1. Berlin Symphonic Harps
2. Performance samples low string FX freebie
3 AURAS- First kontakt library developed for use with the Roli Seaboard.


----------



## Nao Gam (May 16, 2018)

1. Performance samples freebie
2. George Martin AIR sale
3. What exactly is wrong with me? (Tempted to put berlin harps here hope it's not that)


----------



## AllanH (May 16, 2018)

1. Berlin Symphonic Harps - Now available for intro pricing!
2. VSL - Synchron Piano (out now)
3. What exactly is wrong with me?


----------



## Ryan99 (May 16, 2018)

1. VSL - Synchron Piano (out now)
2. Melancholic Strings
3. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?


----------



## wbacer (May 16, 2018)

1. VSL - Synchron Piano (out now)
2. Berlin Symphonic Harps - Now available for intro pricing!
3. Performance Samples Low String FX Freebie


----------



## col (May 16, 2018)

1. whats exactly wrong with me
2. air studio for sale
3. cubase vs reaper


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (May 16, 2018)

George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale 
Melancholic Strings
Performance Samples Low String FX Freebie


----------



## pmcrockett (May 16, 2018)

1. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
3. Melancholic Strings


----------



## Ale8ory (May 16, 2018)

1. What exactly is wrong with me
2. Melancholic strings 
3. Cubase or reaper


----------



## storyteller (May 16, 2018)

1. Cubase vs Reaper
2. Recording an orchestra section by section
3. What is wrong with me?


----------



## lahatte (May 16, 2018)

George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
PC DAW building experts- can you look at my list of parts for my upcoming build?


----------



## Michel Simons (May 16, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/performance-samples-low-string-fx-freebie.71376/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-exactly-is-wrong-with-me.71431/


----------



## nbd (May 16, 2018)

1. Low strings FX freebie
2. What's wrong with me
3. AIR Studios for sale


----------



## Drundfunk (May 16, 2018)

1: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/is-this-there-better-generic-ethnic-library-than-ra.71079/
2: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/performance-samples-low-string-fx-freebie.71376/
3: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/berlin-symphonic-harps-now-available-new-demo-online.71436/


----------



## gyprock (May 16, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/ 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...y-developed-for-use-with-roli-seaboard.71428/

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/bass-banjo-by-modwheel-released-with-intro-deal.71389/


----------



## husselblum (May 17, 2018)

1. What exactly is wrong with me? 
2. Melancholic Strings
3. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale


----------



## gregh (May 17, 2018)

1, last weeks contest
2, cubase versus reaper
3, what exactly is wrong with me


----------



## muk (May 17, 2018)

1) Air Studio up for sales
2) VSL Synchron Piano
3) Cubase versus Reaper


----------



## Welldone (May 17, 2018)

1. Auras
2. Performance Samples Low Strings Freebie
3. Berlin Symphonic Harps


----------



## Mars (May 17, 2018)

1. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
2. VSL - Synchron Piano (out now)
3. Melancholic Strings


----------



## thefudgeman (May 17, 2018)

1) Air Studio up for sale
2) Cubase vs Reaper
3) VSL Syncron strings


----------



## Waza (May 17, 2018)

1. George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
2. Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol
3. Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?


----------



## pceniza (May 17, 2018)

1.Vsl synchron piano out now
2.George martin founded air studios up for sale.
3. cubase vs reaper for composing. is the grass greener?


----------



## esafoster (May 17, 2018)

1. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale.71374/

2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-exactly-is-wrong-with-me.71431/

3. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-synchron-piano-out-now.70891/


----------



## ferescu (May 17, 2018)

1) Recording An Orchestra Section By Section
2) George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale
3) Footstep Sample Libraries


----------



## JEPA (May 17, 2018)

1) VSL - Synchron Piano (out now) 
2) Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
3) AURAS - First Kontakt library developed for use with Roli Seaboard


----------



## yannistzav (May 17, 2018)

George Martin Founded
Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol
What exactly is wrong with me


----------



## arwyn (May 17, 2018)

Ok let’s see
1.George Martin air studios for sale
2.Cubase vs Reaper for composing
3.What exactly is wrong with me?
Cheers and good luck to all.


----------



## -Janne- (May 17, 2018)

1. https://vi-control.net/community/th...-process-or-just-result-in-frustration.71556/

2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/to-sub-or-not-to-sub.71640/

3. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-vs-reaper-for-composing-is-the-grass-greener.71275/


----------



## paularthur (May 17, 2018)

Cubase vs Reaper for composing. Is the grass greener?
Recording An Orchestra Section By Section
George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale


----------



## robh (May 17, 2018)

Here's my second guess:

1. George Martin...
2. Webinar...
3. HamOrg...


----------



## JEPA (May 17, 2018)

do we have second guesses?


----------



## Mike Greene (May 17, 2018)

JEPA said:


> do we have second guesses?


No. It's looking unlikely that anyone is going to get the exact answer, though, so you're still just as likely to win (with the "closest guess") with whatever you already have.


----------



## Mike Greene (May 17, 2018)

Oops, I spoke too soon! We do have a winner:


yannistzav said:


> George Martin Founded
> Thoughts on Komplete Kontrol
> What exactly is wrong with me


----------



## Kent (May 17, 2018)

Wait...was it yannistzav or laurelstzav?


----------



## yannistzav (May 18, 2018)

Yay yay yay!!!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jaap (May 18, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Atarion Music (May 21, 2018)

Oh wow, Congratulations yannistzav


----------

